# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Is suiker dan écht zo ongezond?

## FRANCOIS580

Voor velen is suiker sowieso ongezond en de grote boosdoener bij overgewicht. Uiteraard is dat voor een deel waar, maar is suiker dan écht zo ongezond dan steeds wordt gezegd? Teveel is nooit goed zei ons moeder en dat is met suiker niet anders. Gebruik je teveel suiker of ben je zelfs suikerverslaafd, dan heeft dat uiteraard een negatieve weerslag op je gezondheid. Weet echter dat je lichaam suiker nodig heeft om goed te kunnen functioneren. Welke invloed heeft teveel suiker dan écht op onze gezondheid en wat zijn de mogelijke alternatieven? 

Suiker wordt vandaag meestal in een verkeerd daglicht gesteld. Het is nochtaans veel gezonder dan de meesten onder ons wel denken. Zelfs wetenschappers zijn daarvan overtuigd. Zaak is dat je lichaam suiker broodnodig heeft. Het is een belangrijke bron van energie en van warmte. Uiteraard kan een teveel aan suiker je gezondheid negatief beïnvloeden. Maar het is vooral geraffineerde of witte suiker dat voor dit negatief effect zorgt. Lang niet alles wat over het gebruik van suiker in onze voeding wordt gezegd, werd ook wetenschappelijk bewezen. Zo is men in wetenschappelijke kringen niet eens zeker over het verband van suiker en overgewicht. Wat wél vast staat is dat een teveel aan suiker je weerstand zal verminderen waardoor je vatbaarder bent voor allerlei aandoeningen…

*Enkelvoudige koolhydraten*
Er zijn in totaal zes soorten suiker, maar allen bevatten enkelvoudige koolhydraten. Deze enkelvoudige koolhydraten komen onder andere voor in alle soorten groenten en fruit en in de meeste voedingsproducten. Wanneer we het over suiker hebben, gaat het meestal over sacharose of sucrose. Beiden worden die gewonnen wordt uit suikerbieten of uit suikerriet. Sacharose is een combinatie van glucose of het bekende druivensuiker en van fructose of vruchtensuiker. Er bestaat ook suiker van dierlijke oorsprong, en dan spreken we van lactose, aanwezig in alle soorten melk afkomstig van dieren. Lactose is veel minder zoet dan fructose, vandaar ook de minder zoete smaak van melk, dat nochtans een hoog suikergehalte heeft. Suiker wordt vooral gebruik als smaakmaker, maar heeft ook heel wat kwaliteiten als bewaarmidde en om meer structuur te geven aan ons voedsel.

*Geraffineerde suiker ongezond*
Met witte geraffineerde suiker, bruine suiker, kandijsuiker, rietsuiker, meel- en bloemsuiker beschikken we dus over zes soorten suiker waarvan de witte, geraffineerde suiker het minst gezond is. Dat is het gevolg van de vele bewerkingen die deze suiker ondergaat. Daardoor zijn alle vitaminen, mineralen en andere gezonde voedingsstoffen uit deze witte suiker verdwenen. Al deze bewerkingen geven deze suiker zijn witte kleur. Geraffineerde suikers verschaffen ons immers geen vitaminen, integendeel, ze breken de aanwezige vitaminen in je lichaam zelfs verder af.

*Goede spijsvertering*
Je lichaam heeft suiker nodig voor de nodige energie en om zo goed te kunnen functioneren. Maar suiker is ook nodig voor een vlotte.../...

Lees verder...

----------

